# Wohnzimmer-PC aus anderem Raum steuern



## wobi86 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte gerne meinen PC der im Wohnzimmer zum Filme gucken stehen wird und zum Zocken mit Controller da ist auch in einem anderen Raum nutzen. Der andere Rum wird sich eine Etage darüber befinden und ich möchte gern den TF sowie Maus und Tastatur und ein externes DVD-LW in diesen Raum stellen.

Jetzt hab ich bei Devolo einen USB-Extender gesehn, wenn ich das aber recht verstehe macht der externe LWs sowie Drucker zu einem Netzwerkgerät am PC (eine Option fürs externe DVD-LW und/oder Backup-Platte).

Ich bräuchte was, was idealerweise das USB-Signal von Maus/Tastatur sowie das DVI-Signal des Monitors übers Stromnetz befördert... Geht das??

Und nochmal zu Devolo, reicht es in den PC einen Devolo dLAN-Adapter zu stecken und ich kann mich mit bspw. dem Laptop, nem Drucker und ner Festplatte verbinden oder brauche ich da mehrere dLAN Adapter am PC??

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2011)

Also, da ist an sich eine StreamingLösung per Netzwerk die bessere Variante. Also: einen Mediaplayer, der dann im oberen Raum beim LCD steht und über Netztwerk auf Filme&co vom PC zugreifen kann. Oder willst Du dann oben auch spielen?


----------



## wobi86 (25. April 2011)

Hmmm, dachte zuletzt auch an ne Lösung via dLAN also Netzwerk...
Am besten ich nehm den Laptop, knall den an ne Dockingstation und verbinde ihn via dLAN mim PC im Wohnzimmer, dann kann ich doch ganz normal den PC bedienen wie als wenn er unterm Tisch steht oder?? Gibts da Leistungseinschränkungen??

Was für Remoteprogramme könnt ihr empfehlen und was muss ich die Sicherheit betreffend beachten??


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2011)

Ich kenne nichts, was diese Signale über das Stromnetz befördert. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das Ganze nicht wirklich zufriedenstellen funktionieren würde, da du im Stromnetz ständig Signalstörungen hast. Bei Netzwerktraffic macht das nicht viel aus, bei Video-Signalen oder Daten von Eingabegeräten gehe ich aber mal davon aus, dass sich das durchaus bemerkbar machen würde.
Was am ehesten in Frage käme, wäre ein KVM-Switch ( Eingabegeräte/Umschaltboxen & Zubehör Desktop-Switch, 2, USB, Audio | Geizhals.at Deutschland ), aber dafür müsstest du natürlich Kabel legen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## wobi86 (26. April 2011)

... und Kabel legen will ich eigentlich vermeiden... Was haltet ihr denn von der Remote-Idee??


----------



## Jimini (26. April 2011)

Das ist natürlich möglich, das hatte ich bisher überlesen, ich ging davon aus, dass du im Wohnzimmer kein komplettes System haben willst.
Siehe z.B. windows 7 remote desktop - Google-Suche - ich weiß aber mangels Erfahrung nicht, wie gut man über sowas spielen kann, da ich sowas bislang höchstens nur für normalen Desktopbetrieb genutzt habe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## philippe27 (10. Mai 2011)

Wie währe es wenn der PC im Zimmer per Wlan Daten im Netzwerk freigibt. Diese daten kannst du über einen normalen PC / Laptop mit Wlan empfangen und auf dem TV wiedergeben. Ein Wireless N Netz mit 300Mbit/s reicht auch für HDTV Filme. Das Wlan sollte aber auch mit einem Passwort geschützt sein, damit kein anderer auf diese Daten zugreifen kann.


----------

